# Did You Know?



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

At 18:15 on 01/10/2017 Lake Livingston was holding 1,775,000 acre feet of water. (plus or minus a few drops)

Hope you guys are not as bored as me.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Show us how you figured that (show your work).

That should keep one busy doing the math.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Is that full or half full.

Yep bored too! Just sitting here grinding away only to pay most back in Taxes.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Man that is weak drama, say something inflammatory.
It will get a lot more hits, hell use the ole troller vs jigger debate.
:rotfl:
I did catch some drum for bait today.
Here is one for you.
As the crows fly, how far is it from one end of the lake to the other, and part b; how many river miles from one end to the other?
:fishy:
:brew2:
:texasflag
:whiteshee


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Man that is weak drama, say something inflammatory.
> It will get a lot more hits, * hell use the ole troller vs jigger debate*.


Dat daar is funny!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Not nice to pick on trollers! Anybody can jig! LOL


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Quit telling people how much water the Lake has!!!! Every one is Texas is going to go there now, and it will ruin the fishery I tell ya!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

If Wind blew there like it did at my place ..Somes on its way to DALLAS


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not good at cyphering so i depended on USGA data.
I did try to calculate how long it would take to drain the lake if one gate was open 12".
There are very difficult calcs using my 1957 slide rule. I came up with 107.8 days.
Not that acurate since the head pressure at the -35 foot level would decrease as the level drop thus reducing the flow some. Also the river channel would not drain through the spill way gate because the river bed is lower than the gate sill.
I am working on getting a odometer on a crow. 
As for as the river channel length all I can say is that from Browders to Hyway 19 bridge it took 17 gal of gas in my new Black Max 100 hp Mercury in 1970.
Wish I'd had a cell phone back then. I had to walk several miles to get to a phone to get some one to bring me some gas to get home. No one had gas on the water in that area.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I would say boat miles from the Dam to the mouth of the river would be 16.75 miles via boat.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, Sunbeam. That's about 40 miles on the water one way. That must have been a long day. You're a braver man than I.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam was cock of the walk with his 100 hp Merc in 1970.
So that bad boy got about 2.5 MPG with enough throttle to make way on a run like that.
Maybe about 45 miles give or take from Browders to Riverside? 
Wow that's a lot of boating!
I can just see Jerold hoofing it across pastures and jungle bottoms to a phone from the river.
I bet the skeeters kept him moving, lol!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> Also the river channel would not drain through the spill way gate because the river bed is lower than the gate sill.


If I understood the TRA correctly in the past, even lower portions of the lake proper, in addition to the river channel itself, are lower elevation than the bottom of the gates. But, the tube chute could drain most of the lake per what I understood.

Since we are playing "did you know?", the TRA also told me that they have different levels of gates underwater that they can open to the chute, so if necessary they can draw from a level that isn't suffering of low dissolved O2.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Since we are playing "did you know?", the TRA also told me that they have different levels of gates underwater that they can open to the chute, so if necessary they can draw from a level that isn't suffering of low dissolved O2.[/QUOTE]

Yep they used to flush those different levels every Friday back when the tube was functioning and a group of folks would gather with long handle dip nets to catch the crappie when the right level was flushed as they would come out stunned from the ride.
It was an every Friday occurrence as the guy who was in charge of the tube did it every Friday before going home for the weekend.
The game wardens got him to stop and do it at random times it became such a problem.

How far up do those channel mile markers go?
I think I remember hitting them in the 60s as I went up cahsning white bass.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Here is one for you.
> As the crows fly, how far is it from one end of the lake to the other, and part b; how many river miles from one end to the other?
> :fishy:
> :brew2:
> ...


a) 27.5 miles from riverside bridge to the dam at a heading of 124 degrees SE
b) 47 miles of river channel. give or take a mile for minor bends in the river.
b.2) extra credit= 24 miles of river channel from 190 bridge to the dam.

Also, its 135 yards from the cable to the base of the rocks for you long casters.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Now there is a Lake breakdown I have been waiting to see, dang job Mako-Wish!
Only a know count of the channel markers would have iced the deal better.

BTW I have a file that is the ten year accumulation of my stumps to be feared gps way points from Browders to mid lake.
How do i post it for folks to use and be safe?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here isa gpx file of the stumps I have marked in the last ten years, some are gone now because they were floaters.
Some are close repeats as I tried to home in on them better.
It covers from Browders to the rod bed, from the river channel or just east of it to the east bank.
The area west of the river channel is not marked, as i don't travel there much.

The area around Jennings slough is not on there, but know that from a 150 yards out from memorial point to about 600 yards out, parallel to the point is band of very bad stumps.
This not for navigation.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> The area around Jennings slough is not on there, but know that from a 150 yards out from memorial point to about 600 yards out, parallel to the point is band of very bad stumps.


Yes, a lot of stumps in that area! I have known some locals living in Shelter Cove that knew how to come out of their cove and head to the "Lump", but I won't try it.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks very much for your stump list, Loy. That is very helpful.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I saw a new one to me stump with a 3' piece of rebar sticking out of the top.
I was coming in from killing it with BBJim and didn't get a way point for it, but I will to morrow, about 400 to 600 yards straight west of Memorial Point.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I saw a new one to me stump with a 3' piece of rebar sticking out of the top.
> I was coming in from killing it with BBJim and didn't get a way point for it, but I will to morrow, about 400 to 600 yards straight west of Memorial Point.


Why do people do that???

I remember pulling re-bar out of a stump once. The outside is rough enough that my rope with slip knot held onto it well, but it surprised me how much gas I had to give it to pull it out. I had it tied to guess you would the ski eye on the stern.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think a 2cooler had this stump/rebar boat puji stick puncture his his boat while drifting.
People would pound rebar in them and then place PVC pipe over it. 
The pipe never lasts very long due to sun/waves etc... but the rebar remains for a long time and is very hard to see. Until it's too late sometimes. 
The best stump marker is a good nylon trot line strength line tied hard to the stump and a jug sealed tight on a 3' line.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Here isa gpx file of the stumps I have marked in the last ten years, some are gone now because they were floaters.
> Some are close repeats as I tried to home in on them better.
> It covers from Browders to the rod bed, from the river channel or just east of it to the east bank.
> The area west of the river channel is not marked, as i don't travel there much.
> ...


Nice. I'm going to put this on top of my stump file.


----------

